# Which Repair Stand for a Synapse Carbon?



## OneBadDad (Jan 13, 2007)

My wife and I now both have Synape Carbon bikes (killer bike by the way) and I need to replace my old Park repair stand with somthing that will acomodate the funky shaped tubes. What are you guys using and would recommend and were are you clamping onto when working the bike?

Thanks


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

*this*


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

^ Absolutely! 
Park and Tacx both make ones that clamp the fork like the front wheel does, and the bottom bracket shell sits in holder. For a modern carbon frame this is the only type I would use.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a Synapse Carbon and use the common Park PCS-10. I do not do any advanced repairs/maintenance that require high torque, so I feel ok with clamping the seatpost, just under the seat rails, thus the rails also giving some support. The stand clamp is adjustable for pressure and also has contoured clamp faces so it holds the seatpost fine. After you play with the adjustable clamp a little, you can find the ideal pressure setting.

It's also fast to just hang the bike by the seat rails in the unclamped position if you just want the bike up out of the way or to add air. The other stand pictured above works best if you are doing advanced work, but I didn't want to have to take the wheel off every time I needed to clean, lube, or air up the bike.

**


----------



## Chuckstyl5 (May 21, 2011)

I have the standard park tool as well and just wrap the seat post in a rag it works great to wipe it down or do a few adjustments


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

I have an ultimate that works pretty well on the seat post. The park ones are nice, but the deal I got on the ultimate was nicer!


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Schmack said:


> I have an ultimate that works pretty well on the seat post. The park ones are nice, but the deal I got on the ultimate was nicer!


Ditto. I have their pro stand with the quick release and it's great. Highly recommend it (although now they're called Feedback rather than Ultimate).


----------

